
Elon Musk's Tesla Roadster - robertelder
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elon_Musk%27s_Tesla_Roadster
======
Overtonwindow
_" The enthusiasm and interest that he [Musk] generates more than offsets the
infinitesimally small 'littering' of the cosmos."_

~~~
oneweekwonder
What happens to other boilerplate ships or concrete blocks used to test
rockets? Some 'littering' needs to take place for progress.

